# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  3rd Dainichi Keeping Contest

## Sam KOI

*3rd DAINICHI KEEPING CONTEST 2012* 
Dihadirkan sebagai bentuk perbaikan dari *KC* yang terdahulu, 
Perbaikan terhadap peraturan KC dan perbaikan kualitas Showa yang akan di ikutkan dalam Event Keeping Contest ini.



*>>THE 3rd DAINICHI Keeping Contest<<*
Jenis ikan yang dipilih untuk acara ini adalah *Showa Sanshoku* yang diproduksi oleh *Dainichi Koi Farm*, *Japan.*
Hanya dipilih sebanyak *40 ekor* saja dengan size rata-rata 15-25 cm.




*TUJUAN*

•“Kebersamaan” sebuah tujuan untuk saling mengenal antar sesama peserta

•“Fun” sebuah tujuan untuk hiburan dalam memelihara Koi dengan adanya sedikit kompetisi 

•“Share” sebuah tujuan untuk saling berbagi informasi seputar teknik pemeliharaan koi

•“Keeping Skills” sebuah tujuan untuk mengasah keahlian dalam merawat koi dalam hal ini jenis showa sanshoku

*PERIODE:*
Tenggang waktu dilakukannya Keeping Contest ini adalah *6 bulan*, terhitung mulai tanggal *31 Januari 2013 s/d 1 Agustus 2013*

*Hadiah:*

•*Grand Champion : 10 jt*

•*Runner Up : 7 jt*

•*Juara III : 5 jt*

•*LUCKY DRAW -> Showa Sanshoku by Dainichi Farm*



*HARGA:* 

•*Rp 2.500.000





TATA CARA KEGIATAN KEEPING CONTEST :*

•Photo-photo koi yang dikonteskan dapat dilihat di www.koi-s.org dan secara bersamaan akan diposting melalui jaringan Facebook dan Email Blast

•Pemilihan ikan akan di mulai 25 Januari 2013 pukul 21:00 PM waktu Server Koi-s dengan cara mempostingkan pilihan ikan di http://www.koi-s.org 


•Setelah koi dipilih dan lunas dibayar, maka koi akan dikirim dan dibesarkan di kolam masing-masing partisipan

•Tidak ada batasan khusus tentang jenis kolam, volume air, jenis pakan yang diberikan dll, sepenuhnya diserahkan kepada partisipan.

•Jika terjadi perubahan kepemilikan koi atau mati saat KC berlangsung, maka koi tsb dinyatakan gugur dan tidak diikutkan dalam proses penjurian.

•Partisipan yang sudah mendaftar dan membayar lunas tidak dapat mengundurkan diri dari kegiatan ini, dan uang pembayaran tidak dapat dikembalikan

•Selama kegiatan KC berlangsung, peserta diperbolehkan melaporkan perkembangan koi-nya melalui forum koi-s.org , dengan cara memposting photo koi tsb setelah KC berlangsung.

•Semua resiko yang berkaitan dengan masalah pemeliharaan sepenuhnya menjadi tanggung jawab peserta KC

•Tidak disarankan untuk melakukan operasi pembedahan (salon) dalam proses KC ini

•Semua partisipan wajib untuk memposting foto koinya di akhir periode untuk proses penjurian.
•Semua peserta wajib memahami setiap peraturan dan memenuhi setiap agenda yang telah ditentukan oleh panitia. 

•Jika ada ketentuan lain, akan diumumkan kemudian



*TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI :*

•Koi dipilih berdasarkan photo yang di-upload di www.koi-s.org

•*20 peserta pemilih pertama* berhak mendapatkan 1 ekor Sanke / Shiro / Shiro Ginrin dr Farm Yamanaka Oya, size 20-25cm

•Harga sudah termasuk ongkos kirim untuk Pulau Jawa dan Bali, dan utk pengiriman luar p. Jawa secara global menggunakan airfreight dengan biaya tambahan per boks Rp 500.000,00
à kepada calon peserta pulau Sumatra, Kalimantan, Lombok, untuk pembelian 2 ekor atau lebih dan dikirimkan ke kota yang sama, Panitia memberikan *FREE* ongkir 
à kepada calon peserta pulau Sulawesi, Maluku, Papua, untuk pembelian 3 ekor atau lebih dan dikirimkan ke kota yang sama, Panitia memberikan *FREE* ongkir

•Peserta yang lebih cepat dalam memilih, mempunyai kesempatan yang lebih besar untuk mendapatkan koi terbaik yang diinginkannya

•Koi yang telah dipilih oleh partisipan akan dikonfirmasi oleh pelaksana KC ini.

•Setelah konfirmasi diberikan dan pembayaran sudah dilakukan, maka koi tsb menjadi hak sepenuhnya dari peserta KC.

•Pembayaran bisa dilakukan secara transfer ke rekening
BCA Yohanes Tekno Wijoyo ac: 015 1931811
Mandiri Yohanes Tekno Wijoyo ac 13800 0011 0101
disertai dengan keterangan "Pembayaran untuk nomor x", atau "total pembayaran untuk nomor x,y,z"

•Bukti pembayaran juga bisa diforward melalui email ke [email protected]



*TATA CARA PENYERAHAN DAN PENGIRIMAN KOI YANG TELAH DIPILIH :*

•Pengiriman dilakukan melalui beberapa pilihan courier antara lain: pesawat udara ( Lion Air Cargo), Kereta Api( Agen Karya Indah 8 ) atau Bus (Rosalia Indah, Lorena, Pahala Kencana), atau by travel agent.

•Untuk pengiriman via kereta api *bisa diantar* sampai ke Alamat penerima.





*TATA CARA PENJURIAN :*

•Juri : Ditentukan di Akhir Event

•Untuk Keseragaman dan juga dengan maksud untuk memudahkan penjurian, maka Panitia memutuskan untuk setiap Foto koi yang diposting oleh peserta KC*, diwajibkan* menggunakan bak ukur , dan posisi kepala koi menghadap ke bawah, disertai ukuran panjangnya saat difoto (meteran bak ukur di kiri, sedangkan ikan di sisi kanan) dan juga* wajib* mengirimkan video durasi maks 1 menit ke email: [email protected] yang akan di posting di youtube sebagai materi penilaian lainnya

•Keputusan juri bersifat mutlak dan tidak dapat diganggu gugat



*LUCKY DRAW :*

•Peserta KC yang sudah memilih koi akan mendapatkan nomor undian sesuai dengan nomor koi yang dipilih. Bila peserta memilih lebih dari 1 ekor koi, maka peserta tersebut juga memiliki kupon undian sebanyak koi yang dipilihnya 

•Lucky Draw *dinyatakan berlaku* bila peserta KC telah melunasi seluruh koi yang dipilihnya.

•Lucky Draw berupa Showa Sanshoku by Danichi Farm, 

•Lucky Draw ini juga berhak ikut dalam ajang* Keeping Contest* ini.

•Pihak penyelenggara berhak memberikan peraturan tambahan bila dirasa perlu demi kelancaran proses berlangsungnya Lucky Draw.


*AGENDA:*

•20/01/13 - 24/01/13 : Upload photo via www.koi-s.org dan situs jejaring Facebook serta email blast pemberitahuan tentang Project *“THE 3rd DAINICHI KEEPING CONTEST”*

•25/01/13 (21:00PM) : Pemilihan ikan secara serempak @ www.koi-s.org

•25/01/13 – 31/01/13 : Masa pembayaran & pengambilan/pengiriman ikan. Serta pelaksanaan Lucky Draw

•31/01/13 – 01/08/13 : Periode Keeping Contest 

•01/08/13 - 05/08/13 : Masa penyerahan foto keadaan terakhir koi peserta KC

•06/08/13 – 10/08/13 : Periode penjurian dan penentuan serta Pengumuman Pemenang



*THE 3rd DAINICHI KEEPING CONTEST ini sepenuhnya di dukung oleh Dainichi Koi Farm, dan KOI-S.org
3%(persen) dari hasil penjualan akan diserahkan kepada KOI-S.*





*CONTACT PERSON :*
Untuk keterangan lebih lanjut bisa menghubungi :

Sam KOI - Yohanes 

Basuki Rahmat No 3Kerten Solo 

081329715858 

Pin 32972f58







*SELAMAT MEMILIH DAN SELAMAT BERPARTISIPASI*

SALAM
Sam KOI

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## praZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pujiono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

> Waaah ngga jelas ya om....bagi yang ingin foto yg lebih jelas mohon posting emailnya ya, saya segera kirimkan file foto originalnya
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Salam
> SamKOI


tolong email ke [email protected]
makasih sebelumnya.....

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mofa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sabhara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kaibutsu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Wijono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

tlg email ke [email protected]    trims

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lila

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tomahawk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Danindra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

kolam sunter gimana om indra...saya cheering aja deh, kalo menang pasti ada traktiran lil sheep
kolam karawaci ga jadi alih guna nih?

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## praZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## praZ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## davidalexander

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

> kolam sunter gimana om indra...saya cheering aja deh, kalo menang pasti ada traktiran lil sheep
> kolam karawaci ga jadi alih guna nih?


kolam sunter seperti biasa spesialis KC... habis menang KC ikan sinking  :Rofl:  
iya nih ga jadi alih fungsi, cuma pengurangan populasi secara radikal aja  :Evil:

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

pemilihan free sanke/shiro berdasarkan urutan posting...yes first come first!!

----------


## eyp.9706

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Danindra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eyp.9706

no 35.......

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## allicante

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Danindra

No 1 by Danindra free no 14
No 27 by Danindra free no 19

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## allicante

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

no: 01  by: Donny Lesmana ---------------------FREE no: 18
no:      35  by:                 Slamet Kurniawan-------------------FREE no: 16
no: 15  by:                 Zone----------------------------------FREE no: 19
no:      18  by:                 Tiny-----------------------------------FREE no: 14
no: 27 by:                 Danindra-----------------------------FREE no: 19
no: 11 by:                 waterkeepe--------------------------FREE no: 15
no:      08 by:                 Handoko-----------------------------FREE no: 20
no:      24 by: Handoko-----------------------------FREE no:
no:      04 by:                                        Asantoso-----------------------------FREE no:
no: 25 by:                                        allicante------------------------------FREE no: 11
no: 19 by: Suryo---------------------------------FREE no:
no: 34 by: Suryo---------------------------------FREE no:
no: 29 by: Anton---------------------------------FREE no: 10
no: 09 by:                                        Enos----------------------------------FREE no: 07
no: 28 by:                                        Enos----------------------------------FREE no: 13
no:by:                                        FREE no:
no:by:FREE no:
no:by:FREE no:

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Danindra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## allicante

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

update sementara 26/01/13

no: 01  by: Donny Lesmana ---------------------FREE no: 18    PAID
no:      35  by:                 Slamet Kurniawan-------------------FREE no: 16    PAID   
no: 15  by:                 Zone----------------------------------FREE no: 19    PAID
no:      18  by:                 Tiny-----------------------------------FREE no: 14    PAID
no: 11 by:                 waterkeeper--------------------------FREE no: 15
no:      08 by:                 Handoko------------------------------FREE no: 20     
no:      24 by: Handoko------------------------------FREE no: 12     
no:      04 by:                                        Asantoso-----------------------------FREE no: 04
no: 25 by:                                        allicante------------------------------FREE no: 11  PAID
no: 19 by: Suryo---------------------------------FREE no:
no: 34 by: Suryo---------------------------------FREE no:
no: 29 by: Anton---------------------------------FREE no: 10     PAID
no: 09 by: Enos----------------------------------FREE no: 07
no: 28 by: Enos----------------------------------FREE no: 13
no: 26 by:                                        Mitra----------------------------------FREE no: 03    PAID
no: 27 by: Mitra----------------------------------FREE no: 05    PAID
no: 07 by: Handoko------------------------------FREE no: 02
no:.....by:FREE no:
no:.....by:FREE no:
no:.....by:FREE no:
no:.....by:
no:.....by:
no:.....by:
no:.....by:
no:.....by:




> No 7 by Handoko free no 19


maaf untuk kesalahan posting bahwa FREE no 19 telah di berikan kepada saudara Zone, dan saudara Handoko mengganti pilihannya dengan FREE no 2.

salam
SamKOI

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## thanafi27

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

sukses om buat kc ny

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Woooow terima kasih banyak, om.


om sam , saya pesen no 30 buat menemani yg door prize dikirim...  kasian kalo sendirian

Thx

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

> yes om glen, mau cari bloodline baru katanya...jd ikut support kc ini....
> nti mudpond vs kolam semen, hobbyist vs breeder.... om indra dan om dony sdh tancap gas kan ?? heheheheh



masih dikarantina di sunter om, denger2 malah mau dikasih kaporit dulu..biar steril katanya  :Mad2:

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hariadihs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Lelang start 500 ribu ...  :Tongue:

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rwendi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mobyj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Laporan om Samkoi,
Maaf Dainichi no. 40 tidak bisa ikut partisipasi, tadi pagi "kodut" di bak karantina.  :Cry:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

kc yg atu lagi bikin om tiny bongkar2 filter en renov total...denger2 walau ga bergengsi tapi ga boleh kalah sama sunter  :Peep:

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## davidalexander

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## davidalexander

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Hahahahahahaha .........


Om Slamet ikannya uda nyampe 30 cm ? :Pray2:

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> uda speechless dia...


 :Bathbaby:

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## davidalexander

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## davidalexander

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

> Om Dony mesti foto lagi yaaaaa.


iya tuh terpaksa foto lagi dia.. keluar duit lagi deh panggil fotografer pro.
kalo kaga tar keliatan jelek ikannya  :Cool3:

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## davidalexander

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## davidalexander

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## davidalexander

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## davidalexander

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

> disaya koq mau ya, sama foto kalau di click kan besar jadinya..??


harus tanya sama yang paham upload pak

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Hahahahahaia ketawa guling2


Guling2 apa gelinding2 papi don...

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Zone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asantoso

nomor 04 
43 cm

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

> Update per 2 Juli 2013,
> 
> Ukuran saat diukur adalah 29 cm.
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]



yth om Slamet Kurniawan
apakah ingin menggunakan foto dan video ini utk di sertakan lomba?? tidak ada foto pada saat akhir bulan???

thanks

salam

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## davidalexander

Pengumumannya bagaimana nih  ::

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

> betul om mikael.....kenapa ya pak gold kok menjagokan nomor 35? kasih alasannya dong,....pak gold ini kan suhu yg lama tdk turun gunung...he5x


pak mikaelsebastian bisa menjawab pak?

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Congrats GC om indra


Setuju pak

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

wah 2 eh 3 direbut suhu2 saya...mantap

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Roberto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

> Hasil judging ini diperoleh dari diskusi antara Paul Ashton (Koibito Japan) dengan Shigeru (Dainichi Farm)
> 
> 
> 1st PRIZE WINNER: No.18 40cm 
> Sumi and Beni all very very nice, body is also great, even though pattern is not balanced but the skins quality is very improved, and had shown a very good keeping skills. This is a very nice koi from a quality point of view, and I would be happy to have it swimming around in my own pondGOOD Job!!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcWlayDG9As 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


selamat kepada pemenang pak

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## davidalexander

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oceania

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

